# Buying a new monitor need help



## fz8975 (May 30, 2016)

Hi Guys

I am planning to buy LG E2260. I wan't to upgrade to Full HD.
LG Electronics: Consumer Electronics & Appliances from L

Usage : general  i.e. surfing, development, watching videos etc.

If you know about this monitor please guide me. Should I go ahead ?


----------



## HE-MAN (May 30, 2016)

I suggest you to upgrade to full-hd 1080p is the norm nowadays you are missing out a lot by not upgrading. 
I suggest you to buy lg 22mp67vq. I myself use it, its awesome for watching movies and gaming
Amazon.in: Buy LG 22MP67VQ 22 Inch LED IPS LED Monitor Online at Low Prices in India | LG Reviews &amp; Rating


----------



## fz8975 (May 30, 2016)

[MENTION=138116]HE-MAN[/MENTION] looks good
But I am getting a good deal locally on LG E2260, so wanted a opinion about that monitor.


----------



## HE-MAN (May 30, 2016)

fz8975 said:


> [MENTION=138116]HE-MAN[/MENTION] looks good
> But I am getting a good deal locally on LG E2260, so wanted a opinion about that monitor.



you didn't mention that early. I will still suggest to ask you are local dealer for the model I mentioned. Full-hd is strongly recommended


----------

